# Please help! Red rabbit eye!



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I know what I need to do is get to a vet! I will be doing this first thing Monday!

I am concerned with my new female rabbit. She has a red ring around the sort of eye lid. Her actual eyeball (brown and white part) is not red at all. It is not weeping, watery or has any discharge. However, it does seem a little more closed than the other mainly when she is relaxing/sleeping. 

There are times when the eye looks perfectly normal. It is open wide and no red ring shows at all. Then at times it can look pinky/red. I can't work out if it is just the pinkness of her actual skin underneath the fur. 

As she is a new rabbit I can't work out if she is unwell as it's been a week. So she may just be nervous. When she is out hopping around she seems playful etc.

I really need some advice. Or if anyone has any ideas. Please know I will be taking her to the vet asap. 

Thanks.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

adsco86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know what I need to do is get to a vet! I will be doing this first thing Monday!
> 
> ...


When you say red ring is it just colouration of the eye that is red or is it swollen or anything?


----------



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

It is not swollen at all. It just seems to close a little bit more.

It is just red round the eyelid. There is no redness on the actual eyeball.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

adsco86 said:


> It is not swollen at all. It just seems to close a little bit more.
> 
> It is just red round the eyelid. There is no redness on the actual eyeball.


Could be that its a bit of irritation or a cold or something.

Has the bunny been vacinated for Myximatosis?

Do her ears feel hot / heavy / swollen?

Is she eating and pooping fine?

What bedding is she on and is she eating dust free hay?


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

adsco86 said:


> It is not swollen at all. It just seems to close a little bit more.
> 
> It is just red round the eyelid. There is no redness on the actual eyeball.


Another thing to check would be if her genitals are they swollen?


----------



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

She hasn't been vaccinated yet. 

She is sleeping in sawdust and the hay is dust extracted. 

With regards to her poop sometimes it's normal, round and dryish. However, I have noticed there are some which are dark brown and sort of long and soft. Also, I don't know if this is relevant but she seems to be drinking a lot.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

adsco86 said:


> She hasn't been vaccinated yet.
> 
> She is sleeping in sawdust and the hay is dust extracted.
> 
> With regards to her poop sometimes it's normal, round and dryish. However, I have noticed there are some which are dark brown and sort of long and soft. Also, I don't know if this is relevant but she seems to be drinking a lot.


Are the eyes weeping at all even if slightly?

Try to check if her genitals seem swollen also.

Id get her checked with a vet today if possible as if it ends up being myxi then any amount of time wasted could be fatal.


----------



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Her eye is not weeping at all and her genitals are not swollen.

However, after giving her whole body a check at - at the side of her head just below the cheek where the whiskers come out there seems to be some hard, crusty possibly a few scabs. Only on the side where the red eye is.

I know what I need to do is call a vet, but she is not signed up to a vet yet as I've had her less than a week and also I do not have enough money to call an emergency vet. I really don't know what to do? I can call the place where I got her from tomorrow.

Please note she looks in no way in pain or anything. The bits in her head do not look to cause discomfort and did not seem to hurt when I was touching it.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

adsco86 said:


> Her eye is not weeping at all and her genitals are not swollen.
> 
> However, after giving her whole body a check at - at the side of her head just below the cheek where the whiskers come out there seems to be some hard, crusty possibly a few scabs. Only on the side where the red eye is.
> 
> ...


Hmmm sounds like she may have had an irritation causing the redness and the scabs also.

Saying that with rabbits its very hard to diagnose anything really as for them, showing any sign of weekness will make them stand out to predators they hide it very well.

Only thing i can really suggest is what you are already doing which is getting it to the vet as soon as you can 

Give us an update on how shes doing! Hope shes ok.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

In all honesty I would get her to the vets NOW not monday


----------

